# Möchte geworben werden



## remon3 (19. Mai 2016)

Hey, ich suche jemanden der mit mir 3-4 chars hoch spielt.

Da ich geworben werden möchte, solltest du einen Account besitzen und mindestens 17 Jahre alt sein ^^

 

 

Einfach mal hier anschreiben, dann klären wir alles weitere.: juxmusic#2684

 

 

*natürlich gerne Horde


----------



## Yuhai (20. Mai 2016)

Hey, 

ich wollt auch noch ein paar Hordechars hochspielen und suche wen der Lust auf soetwas hat. Bin 25 Jahre alt, spiele seit Classic, hab genug Erfahrung und Zeit auch, da Student. Meld dich ruhig.  Myrnason#2365


----------

